# Animals in Captivity (More added)***Pic Intense***



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

We went to the Vancouver zoo today and had a blast but some of the animals looks sad...

Siberian Tiger: My adrenalin coursed through my whole body when this guy was 3' in front of me and ROARED at me









Sad Hippo









a deer...?









my latest wallpaper









and a REALLY BIG nose 









*** Some of them may look sad but I know the staff are doing an awesome job of taking care of these animals***

Thanks for looking


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!! Those nose are bigger than a dodge viper exhaust!

=) VERY AWESOME photography skills you have!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL when I uploaded that big nose on my computer I was literally ROFL!!!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mods, I have no idea why this is in the members photo gallery. I was pretty sure I created it in the aqua lounge. Please move it if you think its in the wrong part of the forum.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Mods, I have no idea why this is in the members photo gallery. I was pretty sure I created it in the aqua lounge. Please move it if you think its in the wrong part of the forum.


It's in the Photo forum because I moved it here.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Love the Tiger picture! also great choice of the desktop wallpaper


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> It's in the Photo forum because I moved it here.


Ah I see, thanks.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

BigPete said:


> Love the Tiger picture! also great choice of the desktop wallpaper


Thanks. I was intimidated when the eagle was looking at me. So I thought it will make a nice wall paper


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> We went to the Vancouver zoo today and had a blast but some of the animals looks sad...


doesn't surprise me, the place is known for the bad conditions that it keeps it's animals in ...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Outstanding photos! I've never been to the Vancouver zoo so thanks for the virtual tour.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

haha nice pics , love the bald eagle !! 

why so scared of the tiger man ? you wouldnt feel any pain , it would be over in seconds [email protected]! 

great shots..


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

lol ya your good at taking pics, lol you should make your own business!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Gil. Time to start thinking about a D700?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice pics. I went to that zoo like 15 years ago and it wasn't too bad....big property they are on but not a whole lot to see...alot of walking which is nice on a nice day. It's not San Diego zoo....or even Woodland park zoo, which by the way is a great zoo in Seattle. 

The chain link fences always make for tough shots. But then again, not much you can do there unless you use plexi which is expensive and usually only done by bigger zoos. 

What kind of camera are you shooting with? They pics look great...lots of detail.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> haha nice pics , love the bald eagle !!
> 
> why so scared of the tiger man ? you wouldnt feel any pain , it would be over in seconds [email protected]!
> 
> great shots..


lol when the tiger roared at me, my whole body felt the "shock wave". It was sooo loud that I almost jumped back. I've never felt fear like that in my entire life before. Probably not fear but an instinct to raise my guard up and prepare for the worst.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Looking good Gil. Time to start thinking about a D700?


You know I'm planning for it



littlereefer said:


> lol ya your good at taking pics, lol you should make your own business!


Nah, its just a hobby of mine. I probably won't make it with my limited gear.



tony1928 said:


> Very nice pics. I went to that zoo like 15 years ago and it wasn't too bad....big property they are on but not a whole lot to see...alot of walking which is nice on a nice day. It's not San Diego zoo....or even Woodland park zoo, which by the way is a great zoo in Seattle.
> 
> The chain link fences always make for tough shots. But then again, not much you can do there unless you use plexi which is expensive and usually only done by bigger zoos.
> 
> What kind of camera are you shooting with? They pics look great...lots of detail.


I'm using the Nikon D5000. Planning to upgrade soon though



lotus said:


> Awesome photos! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Great photos Gil 

A few years ago I took my kids to that zoo & saw something pretty funny. There was a big male black panther that was very overweight. Some young guy around 20 years old was standing on the other side of the fence as the panther making fun of it. The guy was saying how fat the panther was, how it probably couldn't even run, what a crappy hunter it would be, etc. The panther glared at the guy, turned around, & sprayed him with urine ...just soaked the guy! The guys friends & everyone around who saw it happen were laughing hysterically


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> I'm using the Nikon D5000. Planning to upgrade soon though


Man, photography and fishkeeping are like most other hobbies, which mean continuous upgrading. But right now, my flash upgrade is waiting on my tank upgrade first. I'm sure after that I'll be lusting after that zoom lens.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Great photos Gil
> 
> A few years ago I took my kids to that zoo & saw something pretty funny. There was a big male black panther that was very overweight. Some young guy around 20 years old was standing on the other side of the fence as the panther making fun of it. The guy was saying how fat the panther was, how it probably couldn't even run, what a crappy hunter it would be, etc. The panther glared at the guy, turned around, & sprayed him with urine ...just soaked the guy! The guys friends & everyone around who saw it happen were laughing hysterically


Well my dad got sprayed by a male lion and he asked all the pics deleted cuz he was sooooo embarrassed


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome pics!! That bald eagle looks intense!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow awesome pics!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone

Here's some more just for you guys. If you find something that needs improving PLEASE tell me. I'm always looking for comments to improve my skills.

Heart Flamingo









Toothy Cayman









A softie









And a Vampire bunny. Or Sunset in a bunny's eye.








Normally I would eliminate the red eye but this on just looks perfect.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Some of those guys don't look that sad. Most Zoos do their best to keep the animals happy but of course it's not the right habitat for them. But look at us and our fish most of the fish we have are from different countries.. We do our best to make em happy though!!!!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup I agree. I just captured an excellent (i think) expression of the hippo behind the bars that struck me.


----------

